# I am your friend



## MingRaymond

I would like to know how to say this in different languages.
I know it is 我是你的朋友 in Mandarin. It is 我係你朋友 in Cantonese. 
How about other languages? Thank you.


----------



## JJchang

Fr: je suis ton ami(e) - depends on your gender
It: sono il tuo amico, sono la tua amica - also depends on your gender


----------



## Greeksoul

eisai o filos mou in greek


----------



## Lancel0t

Ako ay iyong kaibigan - Filipino/Tagalog


----------



## mia04

hi
in greek 
ise o filos mu- say to a guy
ise i fili mu- to a girl


----------



## elroy

Arabic: 

انا صديقكَ (male to male; _ana sadiiquka_)
انا صديقكِ (male to female; _ana sadiiquki_)
انا صديقتكَ (female to male; _ana sadiiqatuka_)
ِانا صديقتك (female to female; _ana sadiiqatuki_)

Hebrew:

אני חבר שלך (male to male; _ani haver shelkha_)
אני חבר שלך (male to female; _ani haver shelakh_)
אני חברה שלך (female to male; _ani havera shelkha_)
אני חברה שלך (female to female; _ani havera shelakh_)

German:

Ich bin dein Freund (male speaking)
Ich bin deine Freundin (female speaking) 

Dutch:

Ik ben je vriend (male speaking)
Ik ben je vriendin (female speaking)

Norwegian:

Jeg er vennen din (male speaking)
Jeg er venninnei di (female speaking)


----------



## egilmela

elroy said:
			
		

> Norwegian:
> 
> Jeg er vennen din (male speaking)
> Jeg er venninnei di (female speaking)


 
You say it like this:

_Jeg er din venn_

and thats for both male and female.

You can say it the way you wrote it but it is not good norwegian. And for the female: Jeg er din venninne (but if you say that it's female to female and still not wery god norvegian. So go for: Jeg er din venn! It's the most suitable


----------



## Jana337

Czech:

Jsem tvůj kamarád (says a man).
Jsem tvoje kamarádka (says a woman).

Jana


----------



## belén

Spanish

Soy tu amigo (if a male says it)
Soy tu amiga (if a female says it)

Catalan / Mallorquin

Soc/som el teu amic
Soc/som la teva amiga


----------



## Whodunit

In Spanish:

Soy tu amigo. (male speaking)
Soy tu amiga. (female speaking)

In Swedish:

Jag är din vän. (male speaking)
Jag är din vännina. (female speaking)

In Icelandic: (I'm not quite sure)

Ég er þinn vinur. (male speaking)
Ég er þín vinkona. (female speaking)

In Portuguese:

Sou teu amigo. (male speaking)
Sou tua amiga. (female speaking)

Please correct me if necessary.


----------



## Tabac

Ben arkadasin.  (Un-dot the 'i' and put a tail on the 's') = arkadash'n.


----------



## Whodunit

Tabac said:
			
		

> Un-dot the 'i' and put a tail on the 's')



You mean: Ben arkadaşın.


----------



## elroy

egilmela said:
			
		

> You say it like this:
> 
> _Jeg er din venn_
> 
> and thats for both male and female.
> 
> You can say it the way you wrote it but it is not good norwegian. And for the female: Jeg er din venninne (but if you say that it's female to female and still not wery god norvegian. So go for: Jeg er din venn! It's the most suitable



Haha, thank you.  As you know, my Norwegian is VERY basic so I appreciate any help!


----------



## Camui

Japanese:

Watashi wa kimi no tomodachi desu
私は君の友達です


----------



## Tabac

Whodunit said:
			
		

> You mean: Ben arkadaşın.


 
That's it.  I can't do all diacritical marks on my machine.  Thanks.


----------



## MingRaymond

Thank you very much,everyone. 非常感謝各位


----------



## Cairenn

Croatian:

Ja sam tvoj prijatelj /
Tvoj sam prijatelj
(which works for both male and female)

Ja sam tvoja prijateljica /
Tvoja sam prijateljica
(if you want to poin out you're a female)

Ja sam vaš prijatelj / Vaš sam prijatelj
Ja sam vaša prijateljica / Vaša sam prijateljica
(if you talk to many people, or refere to someone with rescpect)


----------



## Outsider

Whodunit said:
			
		

> In Portuguese:
> 
> Sou teu amigo. (male speaking)
> Sou tua amiga. (female speaking)


Or

Sou seu amigo. (male speaking)
Sou sua amiga. (female speaking)

(Formal and/or Brazilian.)


----------



## joensuu

In Finnish 

Minä olen suina ystävä.

(please, if i made a mistake correct me !! )


----------



## dimitra

MingRaymond said:
			
		

> I would like to know how to say this in different languages.
> I know it is 我是你的朋友 in Mandarin. It is 我係你朋友 in Cantonese.
> How about other languages? Thank you.


 
In Greek U could also say "Ime o filos sou" (I am ur friend-for males) ot "Ime i fili sou" (for females)

(The translations proposed mean "You are my friend")


----------



## maver

joensuu said:
			
		

> In Finnish
> 
> Minä olen sinun ystävä. _OR_ Olen ystäväsi.
> 
> (please, if i made a mistake correct me !! )



I think... Perhaps a native will suggest something better.


----------



## maver

In Estonian:

Ma olen su sõber.


----------



## Leopold

Informal, male
Я - твой друг

Formal, male
Я - ваш друг

Informal, female
Я - твая подруга

Formal, female
Я - ваша подруга

I hope...


----------



## clapec

Leopold said:
			
		

> Informal, female
> Я - твая подруга


 
I think it's "твоя"


----------



## Dulcinea

JJchang said:
			
		

> It: sono il tuo amico, sono la tua amica - also depends on your gender





ciao, here I would better say "sono tuo amico / sono tua amica", this is generic (I am your friend)

If you say "sono IL tuo amico - sono LA tua amica", you are specifying that you are a friend amongst other friends 

ex. Sono LA tua amica Elisabetta (and not Laura or Giulia)

Sono IL tuo amico più sincero (more honest than all your other friends)

Siamo I vostri amici della tenda accanto (and not those from two tents away)


----------



## Leopold

clapec said:
			
		

> I think it's "твоя"



Oops, yes, that's absolutely right 
Thanks.

Leo


----------



## darkov

Cairenn said:
			
		

> Croatian:
> 
> Ja sam tvoj prijatelj /
> Tvoj sam prijatelj
> (which works for both male and female)
> 
> Ja sam tvoja prijateljica /
> Tvoja sam prijateljica
> (if you want to point out that you're a female)
> 
> Ja sam vaš prijatelj / Vaš sam prijatelj
> Ja sam vaša prijateljica / Vaša sam prijateljica
> (if you talk to many people, or refere to someone with rescpect)



exactly the same in serbian


----------



## NTFS

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> Ako ay iyong kaibigan - Filipino/Tagalog


 
It can also be:

Kaibigan mo ako.

Saludos!
NTFS


----------



## randan

In Roumanian:

Sunt prietenul tău. (male speaking)
Sunt prietena ta.   (female speaking)


----------



## Like an Angel

As in English _your_ could be both informal or formal, I'd add:





			
				belen said:
			
		

> Spanish
> 
> Soy tu/*su* amigo (if a male says it)
> Soy tu/*su* amiga (if a female says it)





			
				Camui said:
			
		

> Japanese:
> 
> Watashi wa kimi/*anata* no tomodachi desu.
> 私は君の友達です


I'm sorry, I wrote it just in _romaji_ because I don't have the software to write in _hiragana_


----------



## MingRaymond

Thank you very much,everyone.


----------



## MingRaymond

> I'm sorry, I wrote it just in _romaji_ because I don't have the software to write in _hiragana_


 That's okay. Thank you.


----------



## allwords

maver said:
			
		

> I think... Perhaps a native will suggest something better.


 Hei! One little correction: _Olen ystäväsi_ or _Minä olen sinun ystäväsi._  (A language with almost ENDLESS ENDINGS !)


----------



## suzzzenn

'unj me duwii zo' a.  Trique. (Indigenous language of Mexico)


----------



## jalexoid

Aš tavo draugas/-ė - Lithuanian male/female speaking.


----------



## Merlin

Ako ay iyong kaibigan (either male/female speaking) 

That's how we say it in Tagalog. I hope this helps.


----------



## angeluomo

In Hungarian:

Én a barátod vagyok!

angeluomo


----------



## DrJekyll

Whodunit said:
			
		

> You mean: Ben arkadaşın.


 
(this is my first message in this forum, hello to everyone) 

I think "Ben arkadaşın" is used for introducing yourself as a friend (eg. on the phone, like saying "it's your friend") The correct form for declaring someone that you are his friend should be: 

 Ben (senin) arkadaşınım 

However my knowledge of turkish language is not so wide, so someone correct it if wrong, please 

In *Asturian language *(minority language from North-Western Spain)/ 

-Soi el to collaciu / amigu (said by a guy) 
-Soi la to collacia / amiga (said by a woman)


----------



## Roi Marphille

belen said:
			
		

> Spanish
> 
> Soy tu amigo (if a male says it)
> Soy tu amiga (if a female says it)
> 
> Catalan / Mallorquin
> 
> Soc/som el teu amic
> Soc/som la teva amiga


 
sorry to correct you; "som" in Catalan is actually "we are" not "I am". 
There is also a missing accent. So it is "sóc" i/e "soc".
cheers


----------



## Honeylhanz

spanish
>soy tu amigo. (male)
>soy tu amiga. (female)

tagalog / filipino
>Ako ang iyong kaibigan.


----------



## Roi Marphille

DrJekyll said:
			
		

> (this is my first message in this forum, hello to everyone)
> 
> I think "Ben arkadaşın" is used for introducing yourself as a friend (eg. on the phone, like saying "it's your friend") The correct form for declaring someone that you are his friend should be:
> 
> Ben (senin) arkadaşınım
> 
> However my knowledge of turkish language is not so wide, so someone correct it if wrong, please
> 
> In *Asturian language *(minority language from North-Western Spain)/
> 
> -Soi el to collaciu / amigu (said by a guy)
> -Soi la to collacia / amiga (said by a woman)


 
hi! good to know there is someone with acknowledge of this beautiful Asturian language. 
I'm curious about the pronunciation of: collaciu/collacia. Do they sound like in Portuguese? or with the "c" pronunciated like Iberian Castillian-Spanish? is the last "a" neutral?
thanks!


----------



## oscarmadrid

hi!!! In russian 

я твой друг (masculine) 

я твоя подруга (femenine)

I think it is Ok, but I'll check it later. 

I hope you find it useful


----------



## Manuel_M

In Maltese: Jien ħabib (f. ħabiba) tiegħek. Those who know Arabic will notice the similarity.


----------



## Falalalan

In Polish:

Jestem Twoim przyjacielem (male speaking)
OR
Jestem Twoją przyjaciółką (female speaking)


----------



## brillante

DrJekyll is right.

Turkish : Ben senin arkadaşınım.
Italiano: sono tuo amico(m)/sono tua amica(f)
Deutsch:ich bin dein freund(m)/ich bin deine Freundin(f).


----------



## Tisia

joensuu said:
			
		

> In Finnish
> 
> Minä olen suina ystävä.
> 
> (please, if i made a mistake correct me !! )



Hi joensuu

Just a small mistake:
Minä olen sinun ystäväsi.

or shortly

Olen ystäväsi.

Terveisin
Tizha


----------



## Tisia

In Persian:

من دوست تو هستم
Man duste tu hastam.(formal)

من دوستتم
Man dustetam.(colloquial)

 من رفيق تو هستم.
Man rafiqe tu hastam.(formal)

   من رفيقتم.
Man rafiqetam.(colloquial)

Say any of them you find easy and it works.


----------



## amnesia

ana rifeejik
ana rifeejich

thats what I'd say.


----------



## mi-paraiso

It literally means "ako ay iyong kaibigan", word by word,  but "kaibigan mo ako" is more effective. the former's too awkward.


----------



## Merlin

mi-paraiso said:
			
		

> It literally means "ako ay iyong kaibigan", word by word, but "kaibigan mo ako" is more effective. the former's too awkward.


You're not alone... Welcome to the forum!!! Pls check the posts first before posting. In that way we won't have the same posts as others. 


			
				Lancel0t said:
			
		

> Ako ay iyong kaibigan - Filipino/Tagalog





			
				NTFS said:
			
		

> It can also be:
> Kaibigan mo ako.
> Saludos!
> NTFS





			
				Merlin said:
			
		

> Ako ay iyong kaibigan (either male/female speaking)
> That's how we say it in Tagalog. I hope this helps.





			
				Honeylhanz said:
			
		

> spanish
> >soy tu amigo. (male)
> >soy tu amiga. (female)
> tagalog / filipino
> >Ako ang iyong kaibigan.


----------



## Milkyway

In Korean:

"nanun ni chinguya." or "wurinun chinguya."


----------



## martinemussies

In Dutch:

Ik ben je vriend (says a man)
Ik ben je vriendin (says a woman)

But more beautiful would be: 

Ik wil je vriend(in) zijn

what means: "I want to be your friend".


----------



## Bímis Gáire Libh

In Irish:

Tá mé do charaid. (taw may duh harid phonetically in English)


----------



## megpeg_17

Is cara liom (pronounced is-cara-lom)

I am your friend in Irish


----------



## yasemin

small correction for turkish:
(ben senin) arkadaşınım.

ben senin are not have to be said. arkadaşınım already means i am your friend. however you like!


----------



## MingRaymond

yasemin said:
			
		

> small correction for turkish:
> (ben senin) arkadaşınım.
> 
> ben senin are not have to be said. arkadaşınım already means i am your friend. however you like!


 
Thank you.


----------



## lepanto

In Turkish
biz arkadasiz (we are all friends)
i am your friend (ben senin arkadasinim)


----------



## Indio Campero

Whodunit said:
			
		

> In Spanish:
> 
> Soy tu amigo. (male speaking)
> Soy tu amiga. (female speaking)
> 
> In Swedish:
> 
> Jag är din vän. (male speaking)
> Jag är din vännina. (female speaking)
> 
> In Icelandic: (I'm not quite sure)
> 
> Ég er þinn vinur. (male speaking)
> Ég er þín vinkona. (female speaking)
> 
> In Portuguese:
> 
> Sou teu amigo. (male speaking)
> Sou tua amiga. (female speaking)
> 
> Please correct me if necessary.


 

soy-po tu-pu a-pa-mi-pi-go-po    en jeringoso  LOL


----------



## Elieri

Whodunit said:
			
		

> In Swedish:
> 
> Jag är din vän. (male speaking)
> Jag är din vännina. (female speaking)
> 
> 
> Please correct me if necessary.



"Jag är din väninna" is correct, but very formal. If you went up to your friend saying that it would be kind of awkward. The word "väninna" (female friend) is seen written fairly often, but almost never heard in spoken language. It's best to stick with "Jag är din vän" or "Jag är din kompis".


----------



## Whodunit

Elieri said:
			
		

> "Jag är din väninna" is correct, but very formal. If you went up to your friend saying that it would be kind of awkward. The word "väninna" (female friend) is seen written fairly often, but almost never heard in spoken language. It's best to stick with "Jag är din vän" or "Jag är din kompis".


 
Hm, thank you for the correction. I'm surprised that you stick to the male version. Is it usual in Swedish that you ignore female versions and simply use the male one?


----------



## Elieri

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Hm, thank you for the correction. I'm surprised that you stick to the male version. Is it usual in Swedish that you ignore female versions and simply use the male one?


Yeah, in some cases. The word "vän" isn't even considered male and applies to both men and women easily. Same goes for "lärare" (teacher) where the female form "lärarinna" is basically out of use nowadays. 
Basically the rule is that if you refer to a woman using the male version no one will mind, but the opposite is a total no-no. An exception is the word "sjuksköterska" (nurse, female form) where they just couldn't change it to "sjukskötare" when male nurses began to appear, since "sjukskötare" was already the name of a different proffession. Thus even a male nurse is nowadays a "sjuksköterska".

uhhm, and sorry for going off-topic here..


----------



## Kiwini

In Spanish:  Soy tu Amigo



			
				MingRaymond said:
			
		

> I would like to know how to say this in different languages.
> I know it is 我是你的朋友 in Mandarin. It is 我係你朋友 in Cantonese.
> How about other languages? Thank you.


----------



## linguist786

Hindi/Urdu:

Mai tera dost hoon (male speaker)
Mai teree dost hoon (female speaker)

Gujarati:

Oo taaro dost choon (male speaker)
Oo taaree dost choon (female speaker)


----------



## Maja

Cairenn said:
			
		

> Croatian:
> 
> Ja sam tvoj prijatelj /
> Tvoj sam prijatelj
> (which works for both male and female)
> 
> Ja sam tvoja prijateljica /
> Tvoja sam prijateljica
> (if you want to poin out you're a female)
> 
> Ja sam vaš prijatelj / Vaš sam prijatelj
> Ja sam vaša prijateljica / Vaša sam prijateljica
> (if you talk to many people, or refere to someone with rescpect)



Same in Serbian!
Sometimes I even just say "drugarica" (if male "drug") which is more informal and somehow of less importance. "Prijatelj" is the highest rank of friendship, so to say 

Pozdrav!


----------



## Beck

Basque: *ni zure laguna naiz*


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese translation has been proposed by an earlier poster (Camui) but friend here may be better translated as 味方, one who takes sides with the listener.

私はあなたの味方です。
watashi-wa anata-no mikata desu. (as opposed to an enemy)


----------



## tvdxer

I made a conlang, which I don't really maintain anymore (I think it's too much like Spanish or French), but "I am your friend" would be:

Suo amicu/a tuu/tua.

"Uo" is pronounced like the "oo" in "book".


----------



## viereaty_blienmest

*In Vietnamese:*
*Tôi là bạn của bạn* *^_^*


----------



## bb3ca201

Scottish Gaelic:

Is mise do charaid.

(Pronounciation:  Iss mishe do kharaj)


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Tabac said:


> Ben arkadasin.  (Un-dot the 'i' and put a tail on the 's') = arkadash'n.





Whodunit said:


> You mean: Ben arkadaşın.





DrJekyll said:


> (this is my first message in this forum, hello to everyone)
> 
> I think "Ben arkadaşın" is used for introducing yourself as a friend (eg. on the phone, like saying "it's your friend") The correct form for declaring someone that you are his friend should be:
> 
> Ben (senin) arkadaşınım
> 
> However my knowledge of turkish language is not so wide, so someone correct it if wrong, please





brillante said:


> DrJekyll is right.
> 
> Turkish : Ben senin arkadaşınım.





yasemin said:


> small correction for turkish:
> (ben senin) arkadaşınım.
> 
> ben senin are not have to be said. arkadaşınım already means i am your friend. however you like!





lepanto said:


> In Turkish
> biz arkadasiz (we are all friends)
> i am your friend (ben senin arkadasinim)



I'd say they are all correct, not gramatically perfect but can be still used to mean that.

However, I believe translation depends on the context. So it can also be "dostum" and so on.


----------



## bb3ca201

megpeg_17 said:


> Is cara liom (pronounced is-cara-lom)
> 
> I am your friend in Irish


 
In Scottish Gaelic, it's similar:

Is mise do charaid.


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*, _mi estas via amiko_.


----------



## Tabac

Nizo said:


> In *Esperanto*, _mi estas via amiko_.


Thank you for this post.  I was wondering how long it would take to get this attempt at world-wide language mentioned.


----------



## jana.bo99

Hello,

Slovenian:

Jaz sem tvoj prijatelj (male)

Jaz sem tvoja prijateljica (female)

That is only because nobody here is from Slovenia. Otherwise I like more English-Spanish Forum.

jana.bo


----------



## Encolpius

angeluomo said:


> In Hungarian:
> 
> Én a barátod vagyok!
> 
> angeluomo


 

or just: A barátod vagyok.


----------



## bb3ca201

Encolpius said:


> or just: A barátod vagyok.


 
I don't speak a word of Hungarian...but I imagine that "en" means "I".  So you can leave out the pronoun?a


----------



## Encolpius

bb3ca201 said:


> I don't speak a word of Hungarian...but I imagine that "en" means "I". So you can leave out the pronoun?a


 
You can leave out the pronoun just like in Spanish, Italian with the same effect.


----------

